# Fotografia un poco dificil de repetir.



## antiworldx

Ahora, les traigo a ustedes una fotografia un poco complicada que se repita. Dificilmente creo que alguien pueda situarse cerca del sol para tomar una fotografia de la tierra.
Si, asi es, es una fotografia de nuestro planeta Tierra, junto a nuestro satelite la Luna. Esta fue tomada desde la orbita de el planeta Mercurio, por la sonda Messenger, el cual debera ser el primer satelite artificial de dicho planeta en el 2011.

Espero que la disfruten y a mi me hace pensar, que en esa pelotita brillante, vivimos, chateamos, respiramos y el oceano es tan enorme que nadie lo navega completo en una vida entera.

Salu2!







Retrato artístico de la sonda Messenger orbitando el planeta Mercurio.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

"Espero que la disfruten y a mi me hace pensar, que en esa pelotita brillante, vivimos, chateamos, respiramos y el oceano es tan enorme que nadie lo navega completo en una vida entera."

Tienes toda la razón!


----------



## ecotronico

No sabia que los planetas reflejan la luz, interesante.


----------



## DiMortez

Actualmente cualquier cosa refleja luz, sino, no la veríamos


----------



## DOSMETROS

metalmetropolis dijo:


> No sabia que los planetas reflejan la luz, interesante.


 

Sinó no verías la luna, ni Venus, ni los cometas.

Las estrellas tienen luz propia y ahí la cosa cambia


----------



## Lord Chango

DiMortez dijo:


> Actualmente cualquier cosa refleja luz, sino, no la veríamos



Actualmente? En la antigüedad no se reflejaba??


----------



## Tacatomon

Lord Chango dijo:


> Actualmente? En la antigüedad no se reflejaba??



¿En serio?
Habrá que preguntarle a Einstein


----------



## DiMortez

Lord Chango dijo:


> Actualmente? En la antigüedad no se reflejaba??



Claro que no! en la antigüedad todo era oscuro y feo!


----------



## mcrven

DiMortez dijo:


> Claro que no! en la antigüedad todo era oscuro y feo!


Eso te pasa por ser demasiado viejo... ¿Viste?


----------



## ernestogn

DiMortez dijo:


> Claro que no! en la antigüedad todo era oscuro y feo!




no no ! estan equivocados ,en la antiguedad no era todo oscuro!!

era todo en blanco y negro!


----------



## KompressoR

"Espero que la disfruten y a mi me hace pensar, que en esa pelotita brillante, vivimos, chateamos, respiramos y el oceano es tan enorme que nadie lo navega completo en una vida entera."

La verdad, eso nos demuestra lo insignificantes que somos en todo el espacio estelar, hasta llegar al punto de ver millonares de planetas a millones de años luz de distancia y no encontrar aun las posibilidades de otras vidas inteligentes.. somos afortunados de estar frente a todo esto... viviendo en la nada... haciendo nada... ... bueno en realidad difrutando de la vidaa jajajaja o no? 

Saludos gente.


----------



## SigmaOrion

Qué belleza!! No hay palabras...


----------



## electrodan

antiworldx dijo:
			
		

> Ahora, les traigo a ustedes una fotografia un poco complicada que se repita. Dificilmente creo que alguien pueda situarse cerca del sol para tomar una fotografia de la tierra.


Si lo pudieron hacer una vez, ¿por que no lo podrían volver a hacer? 

Como sea, esta es la fotografía tomada desde mas lejos, en los confines del Sistema Solar:



Comentario de Carl Sagan:


			
				Carl Sagan dijo:
			
		

> Mira ese punto. Eso es aquí. Eso es casa. Eso es nosotros. En él se encuentra todo aquel que amas, todo aquel que conoces, todo aquel del que has oído hablar, cada ser humano que existió, vivió sus vidas. La suma de nuestra alegría y sufrimiento, miles de confiadas religiones, ideologías y doctrinas económicas, cada cazador y recolector, cada héroe y cobarde, cada creador y destructor de la civilización, cada rey y cada campesino, cada joven pareja enamorada, cada madre y padre, cada esperanzado niño, inventor y explorador, cada maestro de moral, cada político corrupto, cada “superestrella”, cada “líder supremo”, cada santo y pecador en la historia de nuestra especie vivió ahí – en una mota de polvo suspendida en un rayo de luz del sol.
> 
> La Tierra es un muy pequeño escenario en una vasta arena cósmica. Piensa en los ríos de sangre vertida por todos esos generales y emperadores, para que, en gloria y triunfo, pudieran convertirse en amos momentáneos de una fracción de un punto. Piensa en las interminables crueldades visitadas por los habitantes de una esquina de ese pixel para los apenas distinguibles habitantes de alguna otra esquina; lo frecuente de sus incomprensiones, lo ávidos de matarse unos a otros, lo ferviente de su odio. Nuestras posturas, nuestra imaginada auto-importancia, la ilusión de que tenemos una posición privilegiada en el Universo, son desafiadas por este punto de luz pálida.
> 
> Nuestro planeta es una mota solitaria de luz en la gran envolvente oscuridad cósmica. En nuestra oscuridad, en toda esta vastedad, no hay ni un indicio de que la ayuda llegará desde algún otro lugar para salvarnos de nosotros mismos.
> 
> La Tierra es el único mundo conocido hasta ahora que alberga vida. No hay ningún otro lugar, al menos en el futuro próximo, al cual nuestra especie pudiera migrar. Visitar, sí. Colonizar, aún no. Nos guste o no, en este momento la Tierra es donde tenemos que quedarnos.
> Se ha dicho que la astronomía es una experiencia de humildad y construcción de carácter. Quizá no hay mejor demostración de la tontería de los prejuicios humanos que esta imagen distante de nuestro minúsculo mundo. Para mí, subraya nuestra responsabilidad de tratarnos los unos a los otros más amablemente, y de preservar el pálido punto azul, el único hogar que jamás hemos conocido.


Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

*Carl Sagan*   Maestro


----------



## gika

"Espero que la disfruten y a mi me hace pensar, que en esa pelotita brillante, vivimos, chateamos, respiramos y el oceano es tan enorme que nadie lo navega completo en una vida entera."

Al ver esta fotografia vemos que no somos nada dentro de este universo tan inmenso.  Somos una pequeña mota de polvo que vuela en el aire.


----------



## verogirl

Tan pequeña que ninguna otra creación viva ha podido encontrarnos.


----------



## unleased!

verogirl dijo:


> Tan pequeña que ninguna otra creación viva ha podido encontrarnos.


Ese punto puede ser discutible...


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

verogirl dijo:


> Tan pequeña que ninguna otra creación viva ha podido encontrarnos.



Yo no estaria muy segura de eso.. y quizas nos han encontrado desde antes de Cristo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que va, ellos están entre nosotros y ni cuenta nos damos...


----------



## antiworldx

Por favor! colegas! no vallan a creerle al imbecil de maussan!

Si existiera una raza avanzada entre nosotros, no hubiera dudado en hacer algo con nosotros! Estariamos acabados...


----------



## Tacatomon

antiworldx dijo:


> Por favor! colegas! no vallan a creerle al imbecil de maussan!
> 
> Si existiera una raza avanzada entre nosotros, no hubiera dudado en hacer algo con nosotros! Estariamos acabados...



Es que son algo más que humanos... Además ¿Que podrían querer de nosotros?.


----------



## antiworldx

De nosotros no, pero si de los recursos del planeta. No haran un viaje hasta aca para quedarse escondidos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Son observadores AntiW, Son observadores.


----------



## antiworldx

Esa es la teoria de los habitantes de las pléyades, donde no solo nos observan, si no que estan entre nosotros para cuidar el planeta. Pero son teorias de soñadores ... drogados? si hubiera vestigios de visitas, no estarian ocultas al publico... Esta onda de la vida en el universo es mucho mas coplicada. Es como querer encontrar un hormiguero único en el sahara y sin algo que te oriente.


----------



## Tacatomon

He de admitir que es interesante este tipo de temas, acerca de los ovnis y eso. Pero, hasta que no haya pruebas contundentes, no apruebo ni desapruebo. Es más , podría ser el mismo gobierno y sus inventos voladores... Quien lo sabe.

Saludos!


----------



## antiworldx

Jejeje, ciertamente no hay pruebas en ambos caso, pero lo que si es que no hay pruebas contundentes que existan o que alguna vez lo hicieran. 

Pero ojo, no rechazo la idea de que existan en algun lado. El asunto es que el universo es tan grande, que encontrarse una forma de vida con otra, es tan complicado, como el ejemplo del hormiguero en el sahara. Y creo que me vi benevolente.


----------



## fernandob

y que sea grande que prueba ?? 
a dichso efectos podria uno pensar que por ser grande hay muchas formas de vida pero........


para que nos contactemso deberian ser INTELIGENTES.
mucho .

y por lo que vemso hasta ahora la inteligencia crea un dilema : autodestruccion.
mientras todos los bichos eran similares en capacidad la vida aca estuvo millones d eaños.
apenas una especie destaco exponencialmente arraso a las demas en pocos miles.

asi que ...........anda a saber.
es mas, el desierto de nuestro universo se mide en no solo años luz de distancia (con vacio en el medio) sino que tambien en millones de años en tiempo .
quiero decir que para que en otro lado surja "un vecino a quien conocer " se debera dar:

que evolucione en nuestro tiempo.
que no este muy lejos (cuando ya de por si todo es lejos) 
que ni el ni nosotros nos autodestruyamos ni oscilemso entre evolucion -involucion permanente .

facil ????


----------



## antiworldx

Gracias por complementar el punto fer...


----------



## dalisss

definitivamente..jehova es grande.. y en la biblia hay pasajes de extraterrestes y de algo que vive debajo de nosotros.... que interesante


----------



## fernandob

dalisss dijo:


> definitivamente..jehova es grande.. y en la biblia hay pasajes de extraterrestes *y de algo que vive debajo de nosotros....* que interesante


 
el vecino de el piso de abajo ?????

las lombrices ?????

jehova ERA grande pero ya no , todos terminan con las lombrices.


----------



## Tavo

> Espero que la disfruten y a mi me hace pensar, que en esa pelotita brillante, vivimos, chateamos, respiramos y el oceano es tan enorme que nadie lo navega completo en una vida entera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes toda la razón!
Hacer clic para expandir...


Lo mismo pienso yo... Tantos problemas y complicaciones en una "pelotita", tan frágil, tan vulnerable, tan mal cuidada a veces...
Esto me hace pensar eh...



			
				FernandoB dijo:
			
		

> dalisss dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitivamente..jehova es grande.. y en la biblia hay pasajes de extraterrestes y de algo que vive debajo de nosotros.... que interesante
> 
> 
> 
> jehova ERA grande pero ya no , *todos terminan con las lombrices.*
Hacer clic para expandir...


Físicamente hablando, es cierto, pero no viéndolo desde otros puntos de vista.

¿Sos ateo FernandoB?

Saludos.



antiworldx dijo:


> Tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Es que son algo más que humanos... Además *¿Que podrían querer de nosotros?*.
> 
> 
> 
> *De nosotros no, pero si de los recursos del planeta.* No haran un viaje hasta aca para quedarse escondidos.
Hacer clic para expandir...

No estés tan seguro AntiW.
Acaso pensás que nuestro planeta es perfecto? Que es el único en el espacio? Que todos los seres existentes consumen oxígeno y necesitan la tierra y el agua, las verduras/hortalizas, los animales???

No lo creas. No somos todos iguales. Pensás que en todo el universo somos los únicos seres existentes?
Mmm, no lo creo.

Hablando seriamente, no precisamente estoy hablando de los OVNIs, ni "marcianos". 
----------------------------------------------------


> No haran un viaje hasta aca para quedarse escondidos.


Y que sabés cuanto les cuesta a ellos hacer "ese viaje" hasta acá??
Y si lo hacen automáticamente pensando?
Acaso creés que necesitan super aviones/naves para volar en el espacio y venir a vernos?
Mmm... No es tan fácil el asunto.


----------



## fernandob

hola, soy de familia cristiana, pero ateo de razon.
no creo mas que en lo que es real.

jehova o uno de esos era un rey bastante despota. un loquito mas con suerte.
si, por que es el asunto tener suerte y llegar a ser el gran capo y quedar en la historia.
si fuiste bastante especial para dominar a todos, para someterlso fisica y mentalmente, convencerlos (**) de que eras un dios y que escriban leyendas.
luego que generacion tras generacion te veneren.
pues ya esta.
te llames jeova o fernando.

(**) epoca en la que empalaban a miles, donde saber leer y escribir era de poquisimos, donde las enfermedades eran arrasadoras, donde la esclavitud, guerras e ignorancia eran cosa comun.
que vamso a pensar ???? vamso a creer en que esa gente eran dioses o ejemplso de algo ??? 
por favor che.
se que es imposible razonarlo.
lo se .
en casa me pasa.
le pasa a millones de personas.
es un tema increible.
ya se lso puse, ejemplos hay a montones.
como educas a lso chicos asi son.
en la india hay millones que dicen que su dios es el dios.
en eeuu tienen otro.
en españa otro.
y asi , es cosa de educacion.
nada mas.
pasamso las cosas de generacion en generacion.
RAZONEN CHE.............
si sus padres son golpeadores uds. no van a ser asi con sus hijso , no ??
si sus padres les enseñaron 20 mil normas y doctrinas de la iglesia de pirulo, que haran ?? pasarsela a sus hijos ???

tenemso millones de años en la tierra, la mayoria en bolas y a los gritos.
ahora tenemos dios, tv y macdonalds.
y cuando nos hayamos matado.......el mundo segiuuira, se recuperara y nadie se acordara de nuestras estupidas creencias.



no lo digo ofensivamente.
es asi.
el dios tuyo ......para que esta ?? te ayuda? te molesta?? lo ves?? 


y lo de los extraterrestres....quien sabe ??
yo podria hablar, en base a mi infancia de "la cuarta dimension" o "the outer limits" .
la realidad, no la sabemos, pero podemso intuir quizas algo.:
si fuesen como nosotros....que hariamos nosotros ??
millones de $$ invertidos para llegar ael otro lado de el universo.......para que ??? 

vieron AVATAR ?? 

y si no son para nada como nosotros......que podemos intuir??
nada.
al cuete hablar.

si me queda algo interesante, un cometnario que escuhceh:
desde que todo el mund tiene una filmadora en su celular parece que lso ets se esconden .
antes los veia todo el mundo, cuando hablar era gratis.
ahora que si te vas de vboca seguro te preguntan :
"y por que no pelaste el celu que tenes en el bolsillo?? " 
se pinchan todos.

nadie nos va a salvar, o nosotos o nadie .
y nadie nos va a cagar, o nosotros o nadie.


----------



## antiworldx

Por eso soy de mente libre... Aprovecho mientras el cerebro me permita tener conciencia de mi existencia.


----------



## angel36

me encanto la foto AW....la verdad buenisimo!!

y me gusta mas como pasamos de la foto......hasta ET!!....

lo digo de onda ...no lo tomen a mal...


----------



## antiworldx

Las reflexiones tienden mucho a divagar con los temas, y de eso se trata. Si no el post moriria sin mas.


----------



## angel36

es verdad....es mas me enganche un buen rato leyendo....


----------



## Trick21

> "Espero que la disfruten y a mi me hace pensar, que en esa pelotita  brillante, vivimos, chateamos, respiramos y el oceano es tan enorme que  nadie lo navega completo en una vida entera."


La verdad es algo loco me hace recordar a un cuanto de Isaac Asimov. 

Dejo el link si alguien lo quiere ojear ,  la verdad es muuy interesante y habla de la "autodestrucción" del ser humano.

http://www.fis.puc.cl/~jalfaro/fiz1111/charla/laultimapregunta.pdf

El cuanto hace referencia tambien a la ENTROPIA:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropía_(termodinámica) (para el que le interese)

*Fernandob:*

Yo tengo una idea muy similar a la tuya, cuanto mas estudio y aprendo mas caigo de que nos salvamos nosotros o nadie.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

Las personas necesitamos creer en algo pues esto nos hara mas fuertes. muchas personas estan solas en la vida y se refugian en la fe que tienen a su dios. yo soy cristiana (no fanatica) y creo que existe Jehová y por muchas razones lo he confirmado. pero lo que no se.. es sii existan mas dioses.. o si cada dios tendra su mundo al cual reinar. aveces creo que puede ser asi.. hay pasajes en la Biblia donde hablan en plural y cabe pensar que siii existen mas dioses.. pero hay momentos que creo que mi Dios es el unico y verdadero.. entonces se vive una lucha constante entre la fe y la razón.. o el corazón y la cabeza..  esto siempre sera asii hasta que llegue el dia que podamos confirmar.


----------



## fernandob

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> y por muchas razones lo he confirmado. .


 
simplemente cada quien tiene derecho a pensar lo que quiera.
seria muy despota querer imponer a lso demas que piensen asi o que no piensen asa (no quiero ser politico ni religioso ) .
pero......... si lo analizas de verdad, eso que te marque no tiene nada de exacto.
es solo tu creencia como la de millones de personas que se fundamentan en ...........NADA.
si te pasa algo bueno pretendes pensar que "un dios" tuvo lgo que ver.
no estoy criticandote ni nada, solo marcando lo que es.
en el colegio nos enseñan en una hora fisica, en otra matematicas y en otra catesismo ......una incongruencia.
pero este mundo avanzo gracias a LO REAL , no se crearon vacunas ni se hicieron fuentes de energia en base a las creencias sin fundamentos.

lo que decis de la religion si bien es en muchos casos bueno, or que da calma al espiritu angustiado, algo real , absolutamente real, aunque sea empirico.
pero el problema de la religion es que , desde siempre muchisima gente lo manejo mal , y muchisima otra lo manejo para su provecho.
por eso si tengo que verlo como un todo prefiero descartarlo , por que me parece que la religion A CIEGAS le hace mal al ser humano .

MAS FUERTES : nos hicimos con el esfuerzo, con el conocimiento , con el estudio y la investigacion.
si solo "creemos" hoy seguiriamso siendo pueblitos que rodean a castillos en lso cuales viven pontifices que torturan y queman en hogueras a quienes los cuestionan.

POR FAVOR, PENSA !!!!!!!!!
se que sos inteligente, guarda y usa si ru capacidad de soñar y de creer que hay algo mas, pero no te alejes de la realidad.
la realidad la podes ver en los libros de historia y es gigante y abrumadora.

que existe un dios y que nombre tiene es cosa de cada grupo de millones de personas, es su creencia, pero de neuvo te digo, mantene a ese remedio (que sirve para calmar al espiritu y a la mente angustiada cuando no hay mas remedio) MANTENELO bajo control.
por que se vuelve una droga: mucha gent etermina usandolo en demasia, para todo .

TRICK : lei eso de la entropia.
una historia interesante.
da para soñar, eso de vivir eternamente.
pero fijate que si bien e es algo lindo es egoista.
parte de el ser humano.
lo ideal, que siempre se habla es que el ser humano encuentre otros mundos donde expandirse, como dice esa historia.
pero LO REAL es que lo que mas puede ambicionar el ser humano es ser altruista y ser la raza que expanda la vida en el universo:
te explicare:
nosotros, nos guste o no somos el producto de millones de años de evolucion.
millones
solo podemso vivir EN LA TIERRA.
temperatura, presion , atmosfera..............ciclos solares.
fijense que estos ultimso años una variacion de unos pocos grados de temperatura y ya quedamso culo pa!rriba un monton .
imaginen cambios de presion.

no existe la posibilidade de un planeta GEMELO .

y si encontrasemso un planeta "parecido" rendriamso que vivir igual en burbujas, con trajes para salir, protegidos de eso que no es "exactamente igual" .
por que en el universo las diferencias son abrumadoras.
y como decial, supongamso que encontramso un planeta "parecido" , no para andar por ahi desnudos pero que por lo menos es posible con cierto esfuerzo y cuidado.
pues lo uqe ocurrira sera simple:
la evolucion.
luego de miles de años habra humanoides que si se habran adaptado, el ser humano es terricola.
los "ex- humanos " que se hatan adaptado seran una nueva raza.
para lso humanos >>>> la tierra.
no hay mas.

algo mas REAL , que si podemso encontrar y sigue una cierta logica es mundos que puedan albergar vida terrestre basica, la cual si la plantamos se arraigara en dichos mundos (absolutamente inhabitables para el ser humano) ,pero esa vida basica se arraigara y multiplicara y como ocurrio en la tierra en el pasado evolucionara y luego de millones de años habra con suerte biodiversidad y vida inteligente ADAPTADA A ESE MUNDO Y SUS CONDICIONES.
mas que plantar semillas no podemso ,
nosotros somos seres muy complejos y por ello muy especializados a este entorno (la tierra) .


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

sii claro cada quien piensa lo que quiere, y es libre de creer en lo que quiera. 
hablé por mí y lo aseguro por que lo que me paso lo he analizado por todos lados y simplemente no me explico. y dificilmente lo puedo llamar coincidencia.  
y cuando dije "mas fuerte" no hable de "poder" ni de conocimiento.. me referia a la parte emocional. se podra ser muy inteligente y muy pilo.. pero sii por dentro estas vuelto nada.. lleno de depresion y amargura.. probablemente no llegues a mucho.


----------



## Eduardo

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> Las personas necesitamos creer en algo pues esto nos hara mas fuertes.


  Creer en algo "porque sí" (por fe) solo te hace mas manipulable.  Cosa sabida, aprovechada y estimulada en todas las épocas.


> muchas personas estan solas en la vida y se refugian en la fe que tienen a su dios. yo soy cristiana (no fanatica) y creo que existe Jehová y por muchas razones lo he confirmado. pero lo que no se.. es sii existan mas dioses.. o si cada dios tendra su mundo al cual reinar. aveces creo que puede ser asi..


Esa creencia no encaja dentro de ninguna de las religiones organizadas, y está mas cerca del hinduismo (con infinidad de dioses personales) que del cristianismo.


> hay pasajes en la Biblia donde hablan en plural y cabe pensar que siii existen mas dioses...


Yo diría que cabe pensar que los primeros judíos eran politeistas.


> pero hay momentos que creo que mi Dios es el unico y verdadero.. entonces se vive una lucha constante entre la fe y la razón.. o el corazón y la cabeza..  esto siempre sera asii hasta que llegue el dia que podamos confirmar.


  Dudar entre monoteísmo y politeísmo es lucha entre fe y fe. Problema 100% emocional.


----------



## Lord Chango

Eduardo dijo:


> Creer en algo "porque sí" (por fe) solo te hace mas manipulable.  Cosa sabida, aprovechada y estimulada en todas las épocas.
> Esa creencia no encaja dentro de ninguna de las religiones organizadas, y está mas cerca del hinduismo (con infinidad de dioses personales) que del cristianismo.
> Yo diría que cabe pensar que los primeros judíos eran politeistas.
> Dudar entre monoteísmo y politeísmo es lucha entre fe y fe. Problema 100% emocional.





Nunca antes mejor dicho...
Saludos!


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

Eduardo dijo:


> Creer en algo "porque sí" (por fe) solo te hace mas manipulable.  Cosa sabida, aprovechada y estimulada en todas las épocas.


para nadie es un secreto que se aprovechen de las fe de las personas para manipular las masas.. la iglesia catolica fue la primera, pero no quiere decir que dejemos de creer en lo que sea que creamos.



Eduardo dijo:


> Esa creencia no encaja dentro de ninguna de las religiones organizadas, y está mas cerca del hinduismo (con infinidad de dioses personales) que del cristianismo.



En que momento aseguré que esto hiciera parte del cristianismo o de alguna otra religion?. para que entiendan mejor.. Esto es lo que YO CREO y quice decir que soy Cristiana y creo en Dios, pero no me cierro a la posibilidad que puedan existir varios.



Eduardo dijo:


> Dudar entre monoteísmo y politeísmo es lucha entre fe y fe. Problema 100% emocional.



No es lucha entre fe y fe, no estoy diciendo que sea cristiana y a la vez ser budista.. y como dije arriba no me cierro a la posibilidad que existan mas dioses en alguna otra parte del universo. es  solo que aveces quisieramos poder estar 100% seguros y saber la razon de lo que verdaderamente pasa a nuestra alrededor.. y como esto no lo podemos saber aun empiezan a surgir todos los posibles del tema..


----------



## josuevu12

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por el foro, aunque ya tenia tiempo de conocerlos.

Me da gracia la polémica que se está haciendo alrededor del tema de nuestro amado planeta (La verdad me recuerdan a mis amigos, cuando hablamos siempre terminamos de hablar como 20 000 temas distintos jeje).

Cuando veo al planeta desde la perspectiva de los satélites artificiales me intriga y me cuestiona mi existencia acá, así que gracias al que puso este tema porque la verdad deja mucho por reflexionar.

Y hablando de estos temas de Fe Y Razón, me deja con muchas dudas la posición de fernando, la verdad es que nosotros vivimos de Fe todo el tiempo, la fe es parte de la vida humana y si se detiene analizar su vida, verá que la fe es lo que ha impulsado al hombre a evolucionar (Creo que me va atacar en este punto por lo que estoy afirmando jeje). ¿Por qué? me preguntarán.., pues es facil verlo.

Si yo viviera mi vida tratando de analizarlo todo y entenderlo todo, no podria vivir y tampoco desarrollarme en esta existencia (Ojo, no estoy diciendo que no pensemos y analicemos), porque hay cosas que yo necesito vivir por fe, les pongo un ejemplo para que quede más claro. Si yo me enfermo y me tienen que inyectar para curarme yo necesito de la fe para curarme, ¿Por qué? sencillo, porque yo tengo que tener fe de que el líquido que se encuentre en la Inyencción me va a curar y que el doctor no se equivoco conmigo y con el liquido, ahi necesito de la fe. Porque si yo viviera diciendo que solo lo que entiendo es real, entonces no se podria inyectar porque tendria que comprobar que esta medicina lo va a curar, y muy probablemente no se va a curar por querer comprobar la cura, ¿Me explico?.

Entonces hay que distinguir entre dos cosas fundamentales, La fe natural y la Fe sobrenatural. La Natural es como el ejemplo que puse anteriormente, ejemplos de la vida real. Pero la Fe Sobrenatural es un regalo que recibimos de Dios para poder creer en el, y en las Verdades invisibles a nuestros ojos que por ser invisibles no quiere decir que no sean reales. No todos se les a dado el don de este fe Sobrenatural, solo a lo que la deseen y esten dispuestos a bajar la guardia en lo que creen van  a poder recibirlo. Es decir solo a los que esten dispuestos a dar el salto y dejar un espacio para que Dios le dé esta Fe.

Ahora, yo les pregunto algo (No me lo tomen a mal) Es que in Ingeniero Electronico va a donde un Ingeniero Civil para revisar el diagrama electrónico de un sistema de control de humedad? Es que acaso una persona que está enferma iria donde un Psiquiatra para que le cure la enfermedad física? Uds Colegas, irian a donde otro colega para que le resuelva la enfermedad que tengan? Pues yo no haria eso, yo iria a donde la persona que sabe y tiene los conocimientos para eso, yo, en mi caso personal iria donde el Doctor o es que acaso soy tan raro para curarme con mi Doctor?. 

Igual les pregunto a uds, Que hace un Ingeniero Electrónico opinando sobre temas filosóficos? Acaso van a diseñar un sistema electrónico para la detección del Alma?, La electrónica nacio para un mundo físico no para un mundo espiritual, no pretendan aplicar sus conocimientos materiales (fisicos) para resolver problemas espirituales porque no nacio para eso. Si quiere saber de esos temas consulteselos a personas especialistas en eso, no concluyan a partir de los conocimientos de la Universidad en electronica que van a destruir el espiritu, El que busca en encuentra, el que toque la puerta se le abrira, pero busquen en el lugar correcto

Perdón por mi atrevimiento de poner algo muy largo, pero lo hice por todo el tiempo que no he comentado jeje, espero que no se les haga muy tedioso leer tanto, jeje


----------



## Eduardo

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> para nadie es un secreto que se aprovechen de las fe de las personas para manipular las masas.. la iglesia catolica fue la primera, pero no quiere decir que dejemos de creer en lo que sea que creamos.


La iglesia católica no fué la primera, es muy anterior. En cada sociedad organizada, la imposición de una religión oficial era con ese fin.
Y no estoy hablando de que alguien tenga que cambiar de creencias, sino de la falacia que creer te hace mas fuerte.


> En que momento aseguré que esto hiciera parte del cristianismo o de alguna otra religion?. para que entiendan mejor.. Esto es lo que YO CREO y quice decir que soy Cristiana y creo en Dios, pero no me cierro a la posibilidad que puedan existir varios.


Vos aseguraste y asegurás ser cristiana. Hasta donde sé, la aceptación de diferentes universos con diferentes dioses no forma parte de la doctrina de ninguna de las tantas sectas cristianas ==> Es un Cristianismo Custom.


> No es lucha entre fe y fe, no estoy diciendo que sea cristiana y a la vez ser budista.. y como dije arriba no me cierro a la posibilidad que existan mas dioses en alguna otra parte del universo. es  solo que aveces quisieramos poder estar 100% seguros y saber la razon de lo que verdaderamente pasa a nuestra alrededor.. y como esto no lo podemos saber aun empiezan a surgir todos los posibles del tema..


Vos dudás entre uno o varios dioses y por eso decís vivir una lucha entre fe y razón o corazón y cabeza ==> Eso es dudar entre una fe y otra.


----------



## Lord Chango

josuevu12 dijo:


> Entonces hay que distinguir entre dos cosas fundamentales, La fe natural y la Fe sobrenatural. La Natural es como el ejemplo que puse anteriormente, ejemplos de la vida real. Pero la Fe Sobrenatural es un regalo que recibimos de Dios para poder creer en el, y en las Verdades invisibles a nuestros ojos que por ser invisibles no quiere decir que no sean reales. No todos se les a dado el don de este fe Sobrenatural, solo a lo que la deseen y esten dispuestos a bajar la guardia en lo que creen van  a poder recibirlo. Es decir solo a los que esten dispuestos a dar el salto y dejar un espacio para que Dios le dé esta Fe.



De hecho, no es posible hacer la comparacion que mencionaste antes, porque se puede comprobar que una enfermedad puede ser curada con una medicina X, ya sea que viene de uno u otro laboratorio. No me parece un acto de fe.

Sin embargo, no conozco a nadie que haya vuelto del mas allá para confirmarnos quién nos espera del otro lado; Jesús, Alá, Zeus, Brahma o algún otro. Eso sí es fe, porque nadie está seguro de esto. Por eso ninguna religión tiene certezas, y por eso abundan tantas distintas.




josuevu12 dijo:


> Igual les pregunto a uds, Que hace un Ingeniero Electrónico opinando sobre temas filosóficos? Acaso van a diseñar un sistema electrónico para la detección del Alma?, La electrónica nacio para un mundo físico no para un mundo espiritual, no pretendan aplicar sus conocimientos materiales (fisicos) para resolver problemas espirituales porque no nacio para eso. Si quiere saber de esos temas consulteselos a personas especialistas en eso, no concluyan a partir de los conocimientos de la Universidad en electronica que van a destruir el espiritu, El que busca en encuentra, el que toque la puerta se le abrira, pero busquen en el lugar correcto



Un ingeniero electrónico sigue siendo un ser humano, y es algo intrínseco del mismo preguntarse de donde venimos y que nos espera mas alla. Dicho sea de paso, no todos los que rondamos por el foro somos ingenieros electronicos, también hay estudiantes y aficionados a la electrónica.

Con esto no quiero que nadie se sienta atacado, lo que me parece mal es que se "filtre" el tema de religiones en cualquier cuestión, si hay algo que no me gusta personalmente es que intenten imponer un punto de vista en cuestiones religiosas.

Cada uno guarde su punto de vista para sí, total al final, nadie va a "volver" a decirte. "Viste? Yo tenia razon!"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

disculpen pero lo pase de largo ya vi como viene la mano y paso.

les cuento algo que me paso recien , para que lo tomen como es : algo chistoso , nada mas.
estoy en la compu y escucho atras de mi que mi nena esta hablando con su madre:
mama tengo que escribir acerca d eque hace el PAPA (el del vaticano ) .
y mi mujer que medio estaba viendo las noticias dice que escucho hoy que salio la noticia de que se lava dinero en el vaticano .
a lo cual:
el papa hace lavado de dinero ,........
luego de las bromas le dice que es el jefe de la iglesia catolica.
a lo cual no pude dejarlo pasar:
"escribi que lavan dinero y el es el jefe" ..................

la verdad, que hay que tomarlos para la joda.
nada mas.

son todos humanos muchachos, lso de sotana, los de barba, los que estan en la multitud y el que esta en el pulpito igual.
todos bajo la ropa son humanos:
carne.
desean comer, beber.
desean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cada quien que haga lo que se le cante.
para mi la respuesta a las cosas de la vida es otra:

si sos un forero:
BUSCATE UNA MINA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

si sos una forera
BUSCATE UN MACHO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hasta podrian hacer encuentros aca.

pero ......................esperar algo de un desconocido 
un salvador o gestor de un salvador o o que sea.








Trick21 dijo:


> La verdad es algo loco me hace recordar a un cuanto de Isaac Asimov.
> 
> Dejo el link si alguien lo quiere ojear , la verdad es muuy interesante y habla de la "autodestrucción" del ser humano.
> 
> http://www.fis.puc.cl/~jalfaro/fiz1111/charla/laultimapregunta.pdf
> 
> El cuanto hace referencia tambien a la ENTROPIA:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropía_(termodinámica) (para el que le interese)
> 
> .


 
como me quedo esta historia...........si no la leyeron tomense un rato.
muy linda , da para pensar .


----------



## Trick21

Te gusto !

Si les gustan estos temas les recomiendo que lo lean 

Saludos


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

Eduardo dijo:


> Vos aseguraste y asegurás ser cristiana. Hasta donde sé, la aceptación de diferentes universos con diferentes dioses no forma parte de la doctrina de ninguna de las tantas sectas cristianas



Aseguré ser Cristiana, mas no aseguré que lo que pensaba hacia parte del cristianismo. vuelvo y le repito lo mismo, es algo que yo pienso.. mas no lo que piensa la iglesia. 
para mi ser cristiano es creer en Dios y hacer lo correcto de acuerdo a su ley. pero no tengo que pertenecer a ninguna iglesia ni congregarme a ninguna de sus normas.. no soy fanatica religiosa.



Lord Chango dijo:


> Cada uno guarde su punto de vista para sí, total al final, nadie va a "volver" a decirte. "Viste? Yo tenia razon!"



Tienes toda la razón. Como se dice en mi pais, cada cabeza es un mundo distinto.


PD: Anti  debe estar totiado de la risa por este pequeño desvio de tema en su post. 
Saludos anti!


----------



## ilcapo

metalmetropolis dijo:


> No sabia que los planetas reflejan la luz, interesante.



En realidad nuestro planeta es muy "oscuro" para ser detectado desde muy lejos ya que no refleja mucho la luz, seguramente habras escuchado la frase de que somos una esfera azul , bueno te podes dar una idea de que el azul se distingue poco en un fondo negro,, por esto es que resulta imposible que algun dia podamos observar una foto de "otra tierra" y los metodos de busqueda de "otras tierras"son otros que por complejos se los dejo al estudio de los interesados,saludos!


----------



## Eduardo

ilcapo dijo:


> En realidad nuestro planeta es muy "oscuro" para ser detectado desde muy lejos ya que no refleja mucho la luz,


    El porcentaje entre radiación incidente y reflejada de un cuerpo se denomina Albedo . Y el de la Tierra (0.39) es un valor medio comparado con el de los demás planetas.



> seguramente habras escuchado la frase de que somos una esfera azul , bueno te podes dar una idea de que el azul se distingue poco en un fondo negro,, por esto es que resulta imposible que algun dia podamos observar una foto de "otra tierra" y los metodos de busqueda de "otras tierras"son otros que por complejos se los dejo al estudio de los interesados,


Si no vas a poder ver fotos de "otras Tierras" es porque las distancias a las demás estrellas son indecentemente grandes, mucho mas de lo que imaginás.


----------



## ilcapo

Eduardo dijo:


> Si no vas a poder ver fotos de "otras Tierras" es porque las distancias a las demás estrellas son indecentemente grandes, mucho mas de lo que imaginás.



En realidad no vamos a poder ver "otras tierras" no porque la distancia sea muy grande ( el hubble puede tomar fotografias de los confines del universo) sino porque el planeta al no ser un emisor de luz, la estrella cercana al planeta no nos dejara verlo, el planeta pasa a ser un cuerpo oscuro, sobre todo un planeta como el nuestro( si fuese "pelado" como la luna seria mas facil la deteccion) es como un auto de frente que nos incandila y no nos deja ver lo que hay a su alrededor, igualmente una de las tecnicas que decia para averiguar la existencia de estos planetas oscuros ( que alguno podria llegar a ser "otra tierra" ) consiste en analizar el movimiento de la estrella, sin entrar en mayores detalles. Con esta tecnica se han encontrado ya , cientos de planetas aunque no puedan ser fotografiados se sabe que existen , saludos


----------



## Eduardo

ilcapo dijo:


> En realidad no vamos a poder ver "otras tierras" no porque la distancia sea muy grande ( el hubble puede tomar fotografias de los confines del universo) sino porque el planeta al no ser un emisor de luz,


Descubriste la pólvora.
Por la visión romántica de ver "fotos de otras Tierras" se entiende ver las dimensiones y detalles del objeto.   
La estrellas emiten groserías de luz, por eso las ves a simple vista. Pero no podés "ver" sus dimensiones. Todo lo que se sabe es a partir del análisis de la radiación emitida y movimiento.



> la estrella cercana al planeta no nos dejara verlo, el planeta pasa a ser un cuerpo oscuro, sobre todo un planeta como el nuestro( si fuese "pelado" como la luna seria mas facil la deteccion) es como un auto de frente que nos incandila y no nos deja ver lo que hay a su alrededor,


El encandilamiento es una cosa, y la radiación reflejada es otra.
Si te hubieras molestado en mirar el link que dejé, podrias haber visto que el *albedo* de la Luna es *casi 6 veces menor* que el de la Tierra.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


Siguiendo con la onda astronómica, me encontré con una foto bastante curiosa.







La particularidad que tiene es que se "ve" al ex-planeta Plutón.

Plutón se descubrió comparando fotos como esta, sacadas con diferencia de dias ( o meses o años, no esto seguro), con la diferencia que uno ya sabe que en la foto está Plutón y antes no .

El desafío es primero "Buscar a Willy", y recién después de darse por vencido ir a la página de Phil Plait donde muestra donde está y como hay que hacer para encontrarlo .


----------



## GomezF

Es un poco chiquito pulton 

Ahora, que ya no es un planeta, ¿qué es? ¿una roca que gira nomas?


----------



## Eduardo

GomezF dijo:


> Ahora, que ya no es un planeta, ¿qué es? ¿una roca que gira nomas?


Se amplió la clasificación.  Pasó lo mismo que con el asteroide Ceres en el siglo XIX.

Ceres era el mayor asteroide y fué el primero en descubrirse. Se lo clasificó como planeta, pero a medida que se fueron descubriendo mas asteroides se vió que los nuevos cuerpos celestes tenían características diferentes a lo que se entendía por planeta, pero tampoco eran satélites ==> se creó una nueva categoría: "Asteroides", y ahí fué a parar.

Con Plutón, la cosa vino mal desde el principio, un sector lo quería clasificar como planeta y otro como asteroide, pero Plutón no encajaba bien en ninguna de las dos.
Como se siguieron descubriendo infinidad de objetos mas allá de la órbita de Neptuno, y algunos de ellos con mas características de "planeta" que Plutón, se terminó creando la categoría de "Planeta Enano" y ahí fué a parar junto con Ceres y otros mas.


----------



## fernandob

en la foto que puso eduardo lo que mas me llama es esas franjas negras entre toda esa masa de estrellas.
debe ser aburrido pasear con la nave por esas zonas .


----------



## ilcapo

Eduardo dijo:


> El encandilamiento es una cosa, y la radiación reflejada es otra.
> Si te hubieras molestado en mirar el link que dejé, podrias haber visto que el *albedo* de la Luna es *casi 6 veces menor* que el de la Tierra.
> 
> Para cuestiones de deteccion de planetas que es de lo que estabamos hablando es imposible hacerlo por su albedo respectivo ya que este tiene que ser  fuertemente direccional y non-Lambertian, nuestro planeta si bien  tiene un albedo PROMEDIO mayor que el de la Luna, es mucho mas disperso que el lunar esto es propio de las superficies de los cuerpos privados de atmosfera generalmente asteroides y lunas, y no es el caso de los planetas por esto se usan otras tecnicas. El albedo se utiliza mas en cuestiones de climatologia, saludos


----------



## Eduardo

ilcapo dijo:


> Para cuestiones de deteccion de planetas que es de lo que estabamos ..........


 Por que no relees un poco el tema? Yo cuestiono lo que escribiste sobre que no podés "ver" la Tierra desde lejos porque refleja poco y azul sobre fondo negro no se distingue un pomo, para después agregar que si reflejara como la Luna sería mas fácil  
Ni la Luna refleja mejor que la Tierra, ni interesa el color del objeto. La fotografía astronómica *no se hace ni se hizo jamás solo *en el espectro visible.

Si nunca vas a poder "ver" la foto de un planeta extrasolar es porque estan monstruosamente lejos. 
Que la luz de estrella "encandile" es un elemento extra, pero aunque estuviera alineada con una nube de polvo u otro objeto que la eclipsara, igual no verías una goma porque los planetas son chicos, su luz reflejada es insignificante (comparado con las estrellas) y están muy muy muy lejos.


----------



## fernandob

aca veo un curso rapido para la escaramuza .

yo cuando vine a la tierra saque varias fotos antes de llegar , pero aun no las revele .....lo que pasa es que vine "pelado" , sin un mango......la verdad....lo puedo decir por que ya estoy aca , pero vine escapando por las cagadas que me mande donde vivia antes.

si ven que se pone la discusion jodida las revelo y vemos como se ve la luna y la tierra .

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn

no encontré el video del encuentro cercano del tipo borroso que bart grabó con la cámara de flanders.


----------



## antiworldx

Una de las tecnicas usadas para encontrar planetas extrasolares es llamada por ocultacion, ha dado buenos resultados, pero solo se han podido detectar planetas gigantes jovianos.
Otro metodo mas efectivo que incluso permite medir la masa del planeta, es por la distorsion gravitacional.


----------



## LeonKennedy

este tema de los planetas es un tema sin fin practicamente y a la ves de como se inicio todo, el dia que se conosca el limite de todo el espacio estelar se descubrira que todo el espacio es solo uno de un conjunto de espacios, y denuevo el circulo vicioso, nunca se encontrara el fin de todo el espacio, creo que todo esto es infinito!!!

solo somos un pedo en todo este espacio!!

Como un ser tan sumamente pequeño es capaz de armar tanto alboroto???

Esa es la realidad, y es que somos minusculos comparados a lo que hay fuera de este planeta y nos peleamos entre nosotros, cuando aun nos queda por contemplar lo que el universo nos tiene guardado… Nos pasamos la vida trabajando, y ni tan si quiera sabemos que es lo que fuera de aqui nos aguarda. En estos dias de tanto ajetreo, quisiera enseñaros lo grande que llega a ser tan solo nuestra galaxia (Via lactea) y lo minusculos e insignificantes que llegamos a ser nosotros como especie…

Aqui teneis 5 planetas de nuestro sistema solar, desde el mas pequeño hasta el 5º mas grande que es nuestro planeta, que no es nada comparado a otros planetas mas cercanos.


Ahora nos encontramos en que ya de por si somos insignificantes…


Aqui se muestran todos los planetas que nos rodean, incluso Nibiru que es un pelin mas pequeño que Jupiter, aunque comparado a nuestro pequeño planeta es gigante.

Aqui se ve perfectamente que el sol comparado a nosotros es enorme y pluton apenas se ve. Hasta aqui bien, pero de aqui en adelante da miedo…

Jupiter no se ve, el sol es minusculo. La estrella de Sirius es enorme, pero si vemos a Pollux y Arcturus hay que pensar lo bestia que deben ser… Pero aun hay mas

Os acordais de lo bestia que es Arcturus??? Pues observad la fotografia y imaginaros, si es que podeis lo grandes que son estas estrellas en nuestra galaxia, y remarco solo en nuestra galaxia, pues no quiero imaginar en otras… La cosa esta en el tamaño de nuestro sol central.

No hay palabras…


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Algo así?


----------



## GomezF

Jeje, somos menos que una mota de polvo en el universo.


----------



## LeonKennedy

GomezF dijo:


> Jeje, somos menos que una mota de polvo en el universo.



pues algo parecido, por suerte no naci siendo pulga o algo asi, ahi si me sentiria mas pequeño


----------



## GomezF

Jajaja, eso es verdad.

Complejo de inferioridad.


----------



## Tacatomon

Y es seguro que se encuentren objetos más grandes dentro del universo.


----------



## Eduardo

Si la comparación entre el tamaño de la Tierra y Sol con los demás cuerpos ya nos hace sentir una bacteria. Si uno se pone a comparar las distancias que separan a cada uno la autoestima baja mas todavía

Si uno toma de referencia el tamaño del Sol en la 4ta foto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 40008


que en mi monitor lo estoy viendo de 7cm de diámetro --> el factor de escala es: Diametro_el_Sol/7cm = 1.400.000[km] * 100.000[cm/km] / 7[cm] = 2·10^10

Así que para que las distancias estén en escala, tengo que alejar la Tierra unos:
150.000.000[km] * 1000[m/km] / 2·10^10 = 7.5 metros
 No está tan mal... Tengo que recortar el puntito de menos de 1mm que representa la Tierra y llevarlo al patio.

A ver Plutón...  
Plutón está en promedio a unas 39 UA (Unidades Astronómicas), que significa 39 veces la distancia Tierra-Sol.
Entonces a Plutón lo tengo que alejar...  7.5m * 39 = 292.5 metros
 Epa!  Tengo que llevar ese puntito de 0.1mm hasta la casa de mi suegra!.  Como corno pudieron encontrarlo? 

Y las estrellas?  
La más cercana es Proxima Centauri a 4.2 años-luz. Si 1 año-luz son casi 10 billones de km , entonces:
4.2 * 10.000.000.000.000 / 2·10^10 = 2100 km
   Ya tengo que llevar el recorte hasta Perú. Y es la estrella más cercana!

Si antes me sentía una bacteria, imaginándome vivir en esa bolita de menos de 1mm con el sistema planetario mas cercano a 2100km me siento mas triste bacteria, abandonada en medio de la nada


----------



## antiworldx

Hasta que por fin el tema dio el curso que deseaba.

jejeje dicen que con paciencia y salivita... Bueno, basta de coyotazos.

El asunto yo no lo tomo en sentido de que tan pequeños estemos, o que tan grande sea nuestro planeta.

Un sol mas grande? eso implicaría que el sol se comsumiria mucho mas rápido y que eventualmente terminaria explotando en lo que hasta ahorita se conoce el "fuego artificial" mas escandaloso, desastroso y brillante en el cosmos. La explosion de una super nova.

Y en efecto, como encontraron a pluton?

Les voy a platicar algo, que resulta que cuando los rusos y los gringos querian embarrar una nave en la luna, (ojo, dije embarrarla, ponerla en orbita era algo que todavia no se sabia si era posible), tuvieron que fallar una vez cada uno (hablare de Von Braun y Korolov) mas otros intentos que explotaron antes de si quiera salir de la atmosfera. 
Tuvieron que pasar bastantes meses y mucho perfeccionamiento para tan solo poder hacer que una pequeña nave de 250 Kg se estrellara con la luna. La luna esta relativamente a tiro de piedra y es significativamente grande.

Ahora, expliquenme el nivel de dificultad que conlleva la mision New Horizons el cual "rosara" a pluton y ahora se encuentra apenas mas de la mitad de camino. Ni hablar de complicadas maniobras orbitales en diferentes planetas.

Todo esto sale del comentario de eduardo de ¿como le hicieron para encontrar pluton? Creo que encontrarlo fue el menor de los problemas.


----------



## Tacatomon

No, tan lejos y tan cerca.


----------



## Leitax

"Hasta que por fin el tema dio el curso que deseaba.

jejeje dicen que con paciencia y salivita... Bueno, basta de coyotazos."

jejejje pues si, he leido casi todo estos post y me gusta mucho todos estos comentarios, considero que la tierra como el lugar en q vivimos en un lugar q hay q cuidar y proteger. ciertamente en la foto la Tierra se ve tan pequeñita....


----------



## LeonKennedy

pues nuestra tierra sera pequeña, sere un microbio pero entre todo esto en la tierra tenemos el equilibrio perfecto para la vida, como dice leitax debemos cuidar este lugar!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn

es como cuando homero dijo "cuando llega a haber tantas especies que la gente se confunde, entonces nace un cazador furtivo"... o sea... hay un equilibrio


----------



## fernandob

el tema es que como la evolucion es prueba y ERROR no siempr ehay equilibrio.
muchas veces essa prueba y error da error.

y hablando de el inicio de este tema:
que les parece mas raro o irrepetible : que 4 (o 20 ) cuerpos celestes se pongan en linea o formen lo que uds quieran (cosa que lo repetiran cada xxxxxxx años o milenios) .
o la vida . ???????
o sea la transformacion (azaroza?) de materia inerte en grupos organizados de celulas y no se que que forman organismos como los conocemos .


----------



## LeonKennedy

y la verdad hay cosas que quizas nunca se repitan y cosas que si como alineacion de planetas y toda esa onda, me hace recordar a la pelicula de angelina jolie haciendo de lara crof en tomb raider, era mas o menos esa onda


----------



## fernandob

no.......dejate de inchar.............si pones a angelina nos vamos a la miercoles, dejamso los planetas y universos distintos y terminamos todos pensando en esos 2 cuerpos estelares que son gemelos identicos cada uno con una preciosa montaña en su centro y con una densidad ideal al tacto.


ves...........no se a que iba con mi pregunta anterior que por el resto de el dia voy a pensar en *TE*oria de *TA*quiones *S*imples.....y en angelina.


----------



## antiworldx

Empiezan de hormonosos a coyotiar y me canso que hago que les den tablazo. Esto se esta poniendo por fin en su punto.


----------



## LeonKennedy

y eso que no esta el coyote pero el tiene la culpa por contagiarnos el virus coyotus arenus, creo que lo trajo del planeta marte!!


----------



## ilcapo

Eduardo dijo:


> Yo cuestiono lo que escribiste sobre que no podés "ver" la Tierra desde lejos porque refleja poco y azul sobre fondo negro no se distingue un pomo
> Si nunca vas a poder "ver" la foto de un planeta extrasolar es porque estan monstruosamente lejos.
> Que la luz de estrella "encandile" es un elemento extra, pero aunque estuviera alineada con una nube de polvo u otro objeto que la eclipsara, igual no verías una goma porque los planetas son chicos, su luz reflejada es insignificante (comparado con las estrellas) y están muy muy muy lejos.



Aconsejo este curso (teorico practico) que se dicta anualmente sobre astronomia y lo mejor de todo es que es gratis!! asi que no hay excusa para aprender un poco 

http://www.famaf.unc.edu.ar/spip/spip.php?article749

saludos y espero que les sirva


----------



## LeonKennedy

chequen este link! esta interesante!!!! 30 misterios de la astronomia


----------



## GomezF

Hermosa página, la leí toda.  

Mi pregunta favorita fue la 19: ¿Mueren los agujeros negros?, porque me dejo pensandos: ¿Y que pasará con toda la energía que contiene? ¿Se convertirá en una nueva estrella junto con los gases? ¿O terminará en una gran explosión como las estrellas?

Jejeje, como divaga uno cuando quiere, jaja.

Saludos.

Recien me  acabo de dar cuenta que es la página de muy interesante, jajaja. Mi abuela me solía comprar esa revista.


----------



## Tacatomon

Un agujero negro no creo que dure para siempre... La energía que lo mantenga haciendo lo que hace no puede subsistir por la eternidad... Aunque jamás he oído algo acerca de la muerte de un Black Hole...


----------



## antiworldx

Segun tengo entendido, tienen un "horizonte de escape", pero segun tengo entendido, un agujero negro termina tragandose su galaxia entera.


----------



## fernandob

es todo tan teorico el asunto.
si bien es maravilloso la capacidad imaginativa y de poder predecir las cosas en base a la info que posee el ser humano , algo abstracto e increible.

pero todos sabemso que las cosas deben ser verificadas , cuantas cosas calculamso y predecimos de acuerdo a nuestros calculos y............salen como la miercoles por que simplemente habia cosasa que no tuvimos en cuenta.

eso de los agujeros negros ....como que muchas pruebas no se han hecho, muchas visitas tampoco .

el dia que se pueda llegar a un agujero negro para hacer pruebas yo teng una lista de individuos para usar de voluntarios (bueno, voluntariso no serian, por que seguro no van a querer ) 

vieron que tambien hay agujeros blancos ???? 
como hay rubias y hay morochas 


uno es la boca de el universo que todo se traga y el otro es ???? que todo lo ca_a luego de digerirlo


----------



## Tacatomon

Solamente de pensar que los agujeros negros se teorizaron desde matemática pura, me da escalofríos... Ahora, el que realmente existan es de elogiarse... Por ahí dice Hawking que estos con el tiempo sufren un "goteo" de radiación, que lleva su nombre. Así que es probable que después de unos cuantos miles de millones de años ( Sea lo que sea eso ) Se vayan haciendo muy pequeños, pero nunca cesará el fenómeno en sí, solo su intensidad... ¿Alguna duda?

Ahhhh, claro, me olvidaba... Teorizados los "Agujeros Blancos" es posible que también estén por ahí escondidos...


----------



## fernandob

...................................................................................


eran solo unos agujeritos negros con espacio entre ellos.
para dejar volar la imaginacion 

(o un lapsus mental mio.........otro de tantos )


----------



## Tacatomon

fernandob dijo:


> ...................................................................................



See, Es algo complicado. ¿Has oído de la Longitud de Plank?


----------



## antiworldx

De plank conozco la constante de masa de plank, el cual segun recuerdo, es la masa inicial del universo... algo demasiado fumado. Lo vi en mecanica, pero nunca me lo explicaron bien. 

Por otro lado, el agujero blanco, por lo que entiendo, es el horizonte de escape del cual hablaba yo en mensajes anteriores.

Y con respecto de enviar a alguien a investigar a un agujero negro, seria totalmente inutil, ya que no habra manera de comunicarnos, puesto que en determinada distancia, ni la luz ni ondas electromagneticas tienen la energía suficiente para escapar de su campo gravitatorio. Y ademas para esas alturas la dilatacion temporal haria un desfasamiento de la percepcion de la realidad que en teoria, durante un segundo para el, para nosotros son horas, muchas horas. Escuchar una palabra de el, si hipoteticamente pudieramos escucharlo, nos llevaria a nosotros semanas, quiza meses. Y el escucharnos  a nosotros, no seria ni un chasquido la conversacion de minutos para nosotros.

No he tomado en cuenta el efecto dopler de las señales debido a su aceleracion y velocidad, ni tampoco otra vez la compresion temporal que tambien afecta a sus dispositivos de comunicacion.

Mejor solo enviemoslos con un "buen viaje" al mundo de nunca jamas regreses. Hmmm me quede pensando, la aceleracion es tan grande, que dudo que sobreviva antes que la dilatacion temporal sea suficiente apreciable.


----------



## asherar

Volviendo al tema de las fotos difíciles, esta me gusta más, 
aunque es evidente que está trucada.


----------



## LeonKennedy

mmm veo que no solo los cientificos divagan la mente! tambien nosotros! la verdad que el tema de los agujeros negros lo sabremos cuando nos trague uno, ademas veremos si sobrevivimos!


----------



## fernandob

ya habia visto esa foto alejandro.
muestra la contaminacion luminica por la noche.
lso paises desarrollados tienen las ciudades encendidas..........
lso astronomos buscan lugares alto sy con nula contaminacion luminica para poder ver las estrellas, tambien zonas de poca nubosidad.
no sabes como dejo volar mi imaginacion esa foto ........algo que me parece hermoso es poder ver las estrellas a la noche y la inmensidad de el cielo.......pero en las ciudades no se puede.


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:


> ya habia visto esa foto alejandro.
> muestra la contaminacion luminica por la noche.
> lso paises desarrollados tienen las ciudades encendidas..........
> lso astronomos buscan lugares alto sy con nula contaminacion luminica para poder ver las estrellas, tambien zonas de poca nubosidad.
> no sabes como dejo volar mi imaginacion esa foto ........algo que me parece hermoso es poder ver las estrellas a la noche y la inmensidad de el cielo.......pero en las ciudades no se puede.



Lo de "contaminación" es quizá un poco exagerado. 
Yo diría que es un mapa de los que tienen la suerte de poder prender la luz (y alguna estufa) por la noche. 

Puede ser que no se vean las estrellas acá en capital (Bs. As.), pero en ciudades más pequeñas como Tandil (200.000 hab.), es otra cosa. 
Uno se puede apartar de la zona iluminada más facilmente, pero aún en plena zona urbana se pueden ver las estrellas porque casi no hay smog.


----------



## LeonKennedy

pues en la pagina muyinteresante.es lei algo conrespecto a eso, y si es llamada contaminacion luminica, creo que estaba afectando a los pajaros por la lcaridad en las noches, fernandob tiene razon!!!! y la foto esta trucadisima, porque es imposible que en todo el planeta sea de noche! a no ser que se apague el sol o pensando bien, con un eclipce solar puede ser!!!


----------



## asherar

LeonSK dijo:


> pues en la pagina muyinteresante.es lei algo conrespecto a eso, y si es llamada contaminacion luminica, creo que estaba afectando a los pajaros por la lcaridad en las noches, fernandob tiene razon!!!!



Pero por supuesto que fernando-san tiene razón, ... por eso que solamente sugerí que podía estar exagerando ...



> y la foto esta trucadisima, porque es imposible que en todo el planeta sea de noche! a no ser *que se apague el sol* o pensando bien, con un eclipce solar puede ser!!!


Y con una cámara que dé toda la vuelta al planeta, a unos 300 km de altura, en el tiempo que dura el eclipse ? 

PD: Lo de "que se apague" el Sol ni siquiera lo comento ...


----------



## LeonKennedy

asherar dijo:


> Pero por supuesto que fernando-san tiene razón, ... por eso que solamente sugerí que podía estar exagerando ...
> 
> 
> Y con una cámara que dé toda la vuelta al planeta, a unos 300 km de altura, en el tiempo que dura el eclipse ?
> 
> PD: Lo de "que se apague" el Sol ni siquiera lo comento ...



jajajaja pues podemos inventar algun aparato que haga eso!! en el foro hay muchos circuitos!!!


----------



## asherar

Creo que sacar esa foto desde el transbordador no se puede. 
La nave despega y se inclina a favor de la rotación terrestre para ganar algo de impulso adicional. Eso hace que luego gire en el mismo sentido que gira la Tierra. 
Para sacar esa foto habría que quedarse "quietos" respecto al Sol, del lado que es de noche, y ver girar la Tierra sola. En cuestión de minutos el transbordador entraría en caida libre !!! 
Todo por una foto de ... la Tierra. 

Probablemente la foto haya sido generada por computadora


----------



## LeonKennedy

o quizas la sacaron por partes, y luego la unieron! jejejejejeje


----------



## Tacatomon

asherar dijo:


> Lo de "contaminación" es quizá un poco exagerado.
> Yo diría que es un mapa de los que tienen la suerte de poder prender la luz (y alguna estufa) por la noche.
> 
> Puede ser que no se vean las estrellas acá en capital (Bs. As.), pero en ciudades más pequeñas como Tandil (200.000 hab.), es otra cosa.
> Uno se puede apartar de la zona iluminada más facilmente, pero aún en plena zona urbana se pueden ver las estrellas porque casi no hay smog.




Y de hecho, se ven las más grandes y "cercas". Necesito un telescopio...


----------



## zxeth

asherar dijo:


> Volviendo al tema de las fotos difíciles, esta me gusta más,
> aunque es evidente que está trucada.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 40854



porque estaba todo oscuro no? jajajjajaja, esta re trucada, talvez sacaron varias fotos de noche en cada parte del mundo y salio eso, con un poquitito de geografia nos damos cuenta que mientras en "argentina es de noche, china es de dia", practicamente


----------



## Electronec

Como comentaron por ahí, yo creo que es una recreación por ordenador, en función del consumo eléctrico y demás demandas energéticas, haciendo comporaciónes de lo de siempre...(unos mucho y otros poco).

Saludos.


----------



## GomezF

Yo creo que son muchas fotos (sacadas en diferentes momentos) y unidas luego a través de algún programa. Capaz que sacando 4 o 5 fotos del mismo lugar y luego superponiéndolas se ven mejor los puntos luminosos (capaz que una noche estaba nublado, o a causa de otro fenómeno climático, qué se yo).

Saludos


----------

